# Gulliver Is Off To Chicago



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So yep, our little Gulliver has found the perfect home. Bless his heart.

We met his new family at the sports bar, down the street. 

*HERE'S GULLY WITH HIS NEW MOMMY

[attachment=56937:Gulliver2.jpg]

HERE'S GULLY WITH HIS NEW DADDY

[attachment=56938:Gulliver3.jpg]

WE ARE FAMILY :wub: 

[attachment=56939:Gulliver4.jpg]

More to come





*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*THE WAITRESS LOVED ME. SHE TOOK ME FOR A WALK

[attachment=56940:Gulliver...ssWalkin.jpg]

I LOVED HER BACK. IS SHE HOT, OR WHAT? 

[attachment=56941:GulliverWaitress.jpg]


I WAS SO EXCITED TO LEAVE WITH HENRY'S "HAWAIIN" VEST. IT'S THE COOLEST OF THE COOL

[attachment=56942:Gulliverhenryvest.jpg]

I LOVE YOU, MOM. THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING. AND YEP, I WILL LIVE LONG, AND PROSPER

[attachment=56943:Gulliverandmom.jpg]








*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, that is a great ending to the story..........and he has on Henry's vest!!! What a love story this is!!!! I hope you are okay, you look Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great pictures Deb!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: They all looked like they were meant to be together. What wonderful smiles...on the three of them. And so Gulliver's Travels begin with a new home. Chicago, eh? Gully will have to adjust to the cold winters but he looks like he's up for the challenge. Know this is always bittersweet but really such a good thing. :biggrin: And Henry's vest is such a fitting gift. Wonderful and I know he would have approved.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Deb. It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope Gulliver's new family joins SM and tells us all about Gulliver's Travels and adventures. I know it was hard letting go of another one Deb and Henry's vest but it is going to be a blessing for Gulliver to have his very own family and a little bit of Henry with him. Looks like they were all happy in their pictures and will have a wonderful life together. Thanks so much for all the love and care you share with all these furbabies in need of someone. Sorry to say but probably another one is on the way for you to help again. Knowing you, you will jump right in and do it all over again. Bless you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What sweet, sweet pictures and a new beginning for little Gulliver! His parents certainly did seem
to love him! I'm happy for all!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow! What an angel you are to find such lovely parents for Gulliver! Thanks for doing all that you do for all those fluffs out there. I hope you feel lots of joy from all that happiness you bring to others!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics! Gulliver looked quite happy. You must of had mixed emotions sending Gullver off, and parting with your beloved Henry's vest too. I don't know how you do it Deb, but thankfully you do, and you do a terriffic job! Kudos to ya! :you rock:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, what a heart-warming story and pictures!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so adorable!!! Gulliver deserves a beautiful second family and it seems as though that it exactly what he hs found. Good luck on your travels Gulliver!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a special little family. gulliver your such a happy littleman :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yea! Another happy ending!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb:

They all look so incredibly happy - you did a wonderful thing!

Maggie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 20 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831984


> *THE WAITRESS LOVED ME. SHE TOOK ME FOR A WALK
> 
> [attachment=56940:Gulliver...ssWalkin.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Gulliver is beautiful and the family that adopted him looked so happy!!! :wub: 
You are so wonderful Deb. I loved the pictures!!! :wub: 
(((Deb)))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Deb ... what BEAUTIFUL pictures! Gulliver's new family looks so happy. You can just tell that Gulliver is going to be well cared for with lots of love and attention ... just as you, sweet Deb, have done for Gulliver. 

The picture of you and Gulliver is so dear and very poignant. Though you have such a beautiful smile in that picture ... I can still see how hard it was for you to be send Gulliver off to his new home. Bless your sweet heart, Deb. It is easy to see in Gulliver's pictures how much tender loving care you have given to Gulliver. :wub: 

Hugs and Love :smootch: ...

Marie


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks like Gulliver has a wonderful new family. :wub: It must be so hard for you to always have to say goodbye! I don't know how you do it - you're much stronger than I will ever be!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Gulliver looks so happy with his new family. You did good. Now fess up are the sunglasses to hide the fact that you are crying? I know how hard this is for you. Very good pictures. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice pictures, Deb! I hope Gulliver is as happy in his new home as he was in Casa del Caca.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, beautiful pictures. You look beautiful, Deb.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Gulliver looks so happy :wub: :wub: I bet he's gonna have a great life there!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg i want to cry. i love his happy little face and i just know he is ready for a life of adventure (that's not to say that he wasn't living one at Casa del Caca!!!!) 

Deb, you're the best. I know you know that, and we always tell you, but I think I have to tell you just one more time. 
YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb, Gulliver is such a handsome and happy-looking little guy. I know you'll miss each other but it seems he's destined to have a great life
with his new family. :aktion033: :aktion033: So why do these "happy endings" always make me cry?? :bysmilie:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a happy new beginning. :hugging: Congrats to Gulliver for getting Deb to take such good care of him and find him a great new home. :wub:


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't imagine a better good luck charm than Henry's beautiful blue vest. These photos and the promise they contain for this pup are wonderful!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwww he's wearing the Hawaiian dudes vest -Deb those pics say a thousand words.
Hugs to you girlfriend xoxox


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

How wonderful Deb. He looks so happy. Yeah!!!!! arty: arty:


----------

